# What does vulnerable Fi look like in an ILE?



## curiositykillsme (Jun 18, 2014)

How does ILE experience PoLR Fi? Is it that they dont really know what their own morals are? Or is it the opposite where theyre too judgemental of others because of their morals? Does it have to do with not being appropriate with others? Like boundaries with friends of the opposite sex or something? Please forgive me if all this sounds really ignorant, Ive read a bunch of things about vulnerable Fi but still dont get how it works in ILE. Im not sure if Im a supervisor Fi in a relationship and want to make sure Im sensitive to this vulnerability so I dont hurt him. Thank you


----------



## curiositykillsme (Jun 18, 2014)

like in the description it says they have "trouble maintaning psychological distance" or "difficulty making clear attraction". I must be clueless cuz I dont understand at all?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

one instance of it from real life


----------



## MightyLizardKing (Jun 7, 2014)

As an ILE these are some examples of how I experience it:

After not seeing someone for a long time it takes me a while to get back into "the swing of it" 
I'm very out of touch with what "I feel"
I don't understand "is this ethical?" discussions (maybe not so much "don't understand" so much as "get tired quickly")
I don't understand how "what I feel" has anything to do with the situation (e.g., if someone is making fun of me, but everything they're saying is true I don't get upset, and I don't understand why anyone would)


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

@_curiositykillsme_ - Why do you want to know?

I will say this much. Fi-PoLR means that the type has a difficult time gauging psychological distances. They can go from completely trusting to betrayal in a second with no feelings of guilt afterward because they process logic through introverted thinking and to a Ti-type that's a survival mechanism. Other than that, that's pretty much it or at least how I see Fi-PoLR anyway, as an Fi-valuer.


----------



## S.A.D villan (Jan 8, 2014)

My cat is an ILE. Now you may find my reasoning to be crazy, but what I found is that compared to my other ESI cat, he doesn't really have any deep personal bonds with people. All he cares about is whether or not people give him food, pet him, and give him comfort. He is not as protective as the ESI and is very willing to abandon his current company if better people come along.
You might not believe that you can type animals, but I'm telling you, these cats are conflictors.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ILE isn't judgmental. If anything, we're very non-judgmental. I don't think we put a whole lot of stock in morals either. I think I struggled most with learning how to deal with the myriad of social rules that did not make any sense to me. I was motivated because I discovered girls, and I would have to do something if I wanted to talk to them (let alone other refinements).


----------

